# In need of advice upon what to do with my future in film



## g00ch (Aug 22, 2006)

Hello, I am brand new to this site (Just found it) You all seem like a helpful group of people so I am going to ask if you if you can give me some advice as to what to do with my future. I am 18 years of age, I live in San Diego, CA and I am currently enrolled in a community college that I do not want to be in. I have no experience, just a deep and profound passion for film that I have carried with me my whole life and am just now deciding to act upon. I have heard many wonderful things about NYFA. Since I do not have to have experience and it would be the best way to get me rolling i was strongly considering attending the one year program for film making (Money is not a huge issue) My main consider is what I will do after this, in terms of education. I wanted to to know what the requirements were for NYU (I wouldn't mind moving, its actually more practical for me then LA right now, as weird as that sounds.) In high school I had a 3.24 GPA with 1470 on SAT (The new SAT's, not the old version). Any advice as to how to approach this would be greatly apreciated. In theory I would want to attend NYFA and then proceed to NYU if possible. Thank You.


----------



## Kyle Johnson (Aug 22, 2006)

why not just start making some films first?


----------



## g00ch (Aug 22, 2006)

In between now and January of 2007 I will probably be doing that, but NYFA (Supposedly) is meant for students who are not experienced and are seeking professional help.


----------



## holdemmrpink (Aug 22, 2006)

if you have any money at all I'd say but a cheap camera, a few worklights and get busy. By cheap camera I mean $300-$400. The quality for the money really isn't bad, especially if you use proper lighting (which is a *****). I guess on top of that you'll also need some sort of editing software, and a computer to run it on. That'll be expensive. If you allready have access to a computer I say "acquire" the software under the oath that one day you'll actually buy the stuff when you can afford it. That's what my friends and I have done. That makes it sound very easy. "Hey why don't you just get out there and shoot stuff." It's not that easy, I know. You need actors, scripts, locations, yada yada yada. I don't know what everyone else's experiences have been like but once I started shooting a ton of people around me started asking if they could get involved. I do live in a dorm that consists of like-minded people, but still I was amazed by how many people seemed to be really interested in participating in a lot of different ways. 

As far as your real question goes; I've spent a lot of time looking and the filmmaking and acting programs at the NYFA. They look awesome. I know NYU is supposed to be a great film school so why not. There is no answer to the film school/ no film school debate. People make it both ways. I'm not in film school and I wouldn't have it any other way. I've looked through a few degree outlines and I think I was able to move faster that I would if I was in film school. But then again I have a friend with a computer and software that work great for editing, and that same friend who bought the first camera we used, and I'm also a member of a student organization that now owns two semi-professional digital cameras that I get to use, which helps A LOT. Here's the opinion I've gathered about film school; (and keep in mind, I've never attended film school. So this is a fairly uneducated opinion) By attending film school you ensure yourself a resume reel yb the time you graduate. That's what you're there for. But you'll be more constricted on what you can do because a lot of your work will be for a specific asignment (length requirements, doing a film w/o dialogue, etc.) So you have a lot more freedom to do exactly what you want when you're doing it on your own time. However, this means that you'll have to do it in your spare time. I'm shooting flicks on top of going to classes that have nothing to do with them. 

So here's what I would say; if you can go to film school, why not? I can't imagine how great it would be to be able to go to class and just discuss filmmaking. But first get some other stuff done on your own. 

best of luck to ya



wow its been a long time since i posted on here


----------



## g00ch (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks alot for the lengthy reply. I am curious specifically if anyone knows the requirements for NYU to get into the film program. If I only have a year of NYFA under my belt, what would it take to get into NYU? If anyone knows this answer I would greatly apreciate it


----------



## g00ch (Aug 23, 2006)

I guess my real question is: Is it possible to get nto NYU (Tisch specifically) Without an official undergraduate school and only NYFA, a portfolio and possible letters of recomendation?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 23, 2006)

Are you talking about Tisch Undergrad or Grad? The Graduate program is insanely hard to get into, and only accepts a handful of students every year. Most people apply to NYU, USC and AFI all at once for grad, and get into one of them.


----------



## g00ch (Aug 23, 2006)

Whats the difference between the two? Is it possible to just study film at Tisch and do nothing else or do they require you to do general education (Either before attending or during attendance)
Thats what I am most concerned about, I hate wasting my time on things I don't need .. Math for example  

Forgive me for my inexperience and lack of knowledge


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 23, 2006)

I suggest you spend some time reading through everything on NYU's website, and the Tisch website to get a better understanding of the whole thing. You can even call and request a pamphlet.

The graduate department is for a Masters Degree (M.A. or M.F.A.) and comes after a Bachelors Degree (B.F.A. or B.A.) at any school. The grad program is 3 years, and the undergrad is 4. Both programs are very intensive in film.

The undergrad program requires that you use around 1/3 of your credits towards general education, but you get to pick the classes. No math unless you want it. I took psychology last year, and I'm about to take international politics. Just chose stuff that furthers your interests and helps your storytelling.


----------



## Evan Kubota (Aug 23, 2006)

> Thats what I am most concerned about, I hate wasting my time on things I don't need .. Math for example Mad



Generally you should do things besides just the eventual goal - if you want to make a film you can't just buy film, you also need a camera, tripod, lights, script, actors, and you need to know how to use them.

It's never a waste of time to learn anything.


----------



## g00ch (Aug 23, 2006)

If I were to stay at my community college and wanted to transfer to the NYU undergrad program, would I have to stay there for 4 years on top of the 2 years I already spent?

Thats great news about the undergrad program. I didn't want to put you in the impression that I didn't care to learn anything but film, because I have interest in writing, philosphy and pyschology as well (Maybe some political classes too ) 

Also, if want to actively pursue film, would you guys recommend that I stay at a community college to get my GED done, or go to NYFA for a year to work intensively and afterwards transfer to the undergrad program at NYU?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 23, 2006)

When you transfer into NYU you'll have two years left in the program, I believe. You may be able to transfer in as a sophomore. You'll have to check with them.

If you know you're going to NYU, you might as well skip NYFA, because it's not cheap, and a lot of what you learn there will be duplicated.


----------



## g00ch (Aug 23, 2006)

I thought about that as well, but the thing is, I think NYFA would greatly increase the chance of me actually being accepted, as I might be able to get recomendation letters there as well. What about an 8 week program there to familiarize myself with film with (I assume) professional help? I hear NYU looks mostly at portfolio work, although good grades are important too so I might have to retake the SAT. What do you think I would have to do in order to prepare myself (Film wise) in order to be qualified for admission there? I know what the requirements are, but I am asking for recommendations as to how to go about all of it. I am definetly lost in terms of that. The words "No math unless you want it" makes for extra motivation. Also if its possible for you to get on aim I would greatly apreciate it


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Aug 24, 2006)

The portfolio movie doesn't need t be great. I've seen totally awful stuff get people in, so just make sure its got a story, and no gaping flaws.

Your plan to do a short NYFA program first certainly won't hurt, so I'd say go for it.

A very important aspect is the essay. Nearly 50% of the decision by some guesses. Right a damn good essay.


----------



## g00ch (Aug 24, 2006)

Luckily I enjoy writing and often find myself getting great grades on essays so that shouldn't be a huge obstacle. Are letter of recomendation letters required? Thank you very much for your time and advice, I will let you know how everything goes, hopefully I can make it 

Btw, Has anybody read "From reel to deal" or "The filmakers handbook" ? I was checking out amazon and they seem like very good books for educating myself to get me started.


----------



## g00ch (Aug 24, 2006)

Alright so I was just on collegedata.com and I was looking at some of the acceptances (I am not sure how accurate that is) But I was in the "Reach" category. What are the recommended scores for SAT's? Are SAT II's required? How important are letters of recomendation, and how is one to judge what a qualified essay is (If at all possible before submitting it)


----------

